# Exterior Recessed Lights?



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm speccing out an under deck ceiling/drainage system. The HO wants lights in it.

This "ceiling" is actually a huge water collecting system. Any light installed into it would be essentially flooded with water.

Does such an animal exist?????


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

maybe some kind of underwater pool light


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

They couldn't live with puck lights
of some sort?

Never mind...wire penetrations.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

genecarp said:


> maybe some kind of underwater pool light



I actually thought about posting that. The problem with those and most exterior recessed lighting they are water proof or prevent water from coming in in the front. from the back they are useless or prone to failure


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Pool Light = mega heat
What type of drainage system are you planning on?
IC Recessed light sealed around wire opening with silicone or???


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

2 panels in the joist spaces where the lights will go, one up high to catch the water and extend past the location of the light, the lower one can hold the light?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

You'd have to frame a ceiling below your ceiling and put regular recessed lights in it.

They do make "wet niche lights", but you're almost guaranteed a leak.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> You'd have to frame a ceiling below your ceiling and put regular recessed lights in it.
> 
> They do make "wet niche lights", but you're almost guaranteed a leak.


MD, what if in the process of building the deck one was to frame out some sort of waterproof box in the joist bays where the lights were going to go?


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Is this discussion really about mounting a light in a pool of drainage water or is it just me?

Any pictures of this job?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Patrick said:


> MD, what if in the process of building the deck one was to frame out some sort of waterproof box in the joist bays where the lights were going to go?


That's what we did with one a couple of years ago. We formed up a "water resistant" box with coil stock for a light to illuminate the under-deck hot tub. 

Then he wanted to control it while sitting in the tub, so I set him up with a remote controlled ceiling fan dimmer with the receiver mounted inside the house. Then he wanted to know how he could tell if there was any electricity in the water. I told him "Throw a fish in and see if it floats belly-up."

The light still works. I haven't had any fish reports.


----------



## pat c (Aug 18, 2008)

why dont u recess a water-proff strip with a plastic cover same like they use in walk in fridges


----------



## j_builder (May 10, 2008)

Wet niche's won't fly for this application...is it possible that the H/O will except either low voltage like LED or fiber-optic? I just bought a submersible LED light that can be installed without be submerge in water.


----------

